# Omnisphere 2 can he do that?



## AMAROK13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Can Omnisphere 2 make this kind of pluck and lead?


Pluck made with Zebra 2 and lead Sylenth 1 at 2:28 and from 4:15 and 5:21


----------



## Mystic (Sep 23, 2018)

Look into PluginGuru for the EDM stuff. Especially the Airwave Vol 1 & 2 packs he sells.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your answer.

Indeed, the plugins GURU, excellent and those mentioned are excellent.

Having had excellent advice and opinion, I was interested in a little more details U-HE products and it seems to me that ZEBRA 2 and DIVA could bring a plus in my current set.

Which removes nothing from Omnisphere 2 which is a pearl.

Besides, I intend to take it in a future purchase


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 23, 2018)

I've seen Armin use Omnisphere 1 arps for a baseline here:



Since the 2.5 update Omnisphere has become a legitimate beast of a synth. With the new hardware inspired features it will confidently venture into Diva's playground. When you combine that with its vast array of OSCs, its sample playback engine and that armada of SFX racks, the limit begins to disappear beyond our most sophisticated imagination.

If after all this you're still keen on that u-He sound, you should certainly grab Zebra or Diva.

Here's a tip: If you buy from our friend Eric at JRRShop.com you can grab Zebra2 for around $167 by entering the GROUP coupon code.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 23, 2018)

S.M Hassani said:


> Here's a tip: If you buy from our friend Eric at JRRShop.com you can grab Zebra2 for around $167 by entering the GROUP coupon code.


This is actually one of the ones where coupon FORUM will actually give a larger discount.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 23, 2018)

You can make that kind of sound with a lot of synths.

It's a buzzy sawtoothy waveform with some white noise or equivalent.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 23, 2018)

John Lehmkuhl (Plugin Guru) is really good, by the way.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 23, 2018)

Mystic said:


> This is actually one of the ones where coupon FORUM will actually give a larger discount.



Nope, just tried it now. But if you know how then spill.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 23, 2018)

S.M Hassani said:


> Nope, just tried it now. But if you know how then spill.


Sorry, didn't see you meant Zebra. Omnisphere is the one I meant. My bad.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you for your answers.

It is true that the products U-He really like me, they have a personality and its quite typical.

It is also clear that Omnisphere 2 and more with the version 2.5, becomes a kind of inevitable, with a potentially infinite potential and it can seem to do everything.


----------

